# Ghost or Old-fashioned Halloween Party?



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am having trouble deciding between a ghost themed party and an Old-fashioned Halloween. I would really love some ideas on how I might combine the two. I was planning on making a bunch of ghosts holding hands in a circle for the front yard and some ghostly apples with white chocolate and coconut. I was going to dress as a ghost and do my invitations around that theme. Now, however, I find myself wanting to do an old fashioned party with fall soups, cornbread, and pumpkin carving. I feel like these are two very separate ideas and I just can't make up my mind. So if anyone has suggestions on either theme or on combining the two, please let me know. Invite wording would be appreciated...


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

This might be a little cheesy but how about a family of ghosts that is trying to throw an old fashioned Halloween. They just can't get it quite right because, well, they're ghosts. The cornbread looks moldy, the dessert is covered in dust (powdered sugar), etc. It's only the start of an idea but if you like it you can run with it.


----------



## ConversationFear (Jul 12, 2012)

If I were going about this, I would pick a time period I want to represent, do my party and food around that era, and dress as a ghost from THAT era as well. You can make your house as a haunted mansion where you are the ghost hosting the event. If you portray your house as a haunted venue, and you're the ghost host, then you could combine both.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you could easily combine the two...if you think of old fashioned halloween, I think vintage decorations which included pumpkins, witches, ghosts, crepe paper decorations and flat cardboard decorations on the wall. Pumpkins carved, ghosts in the trees, etc. I think it could be fun! In fact, I might attempt it next year! Cider, donuts, candy apples, popcorn balls...fun!
This is our 8th annual halloween party, over 120 ppl last year. My husband reminded me as I am the planner of this party ( he executes the plans) that it's hard to go back to something more traditional when every year the party gets more involved and bigger. But I'm not sure I agree!
Have fun!


----------



## Skull and Book Press (Sep 12, 2013)

I think they could be combined easily enough. I've done an old-fashioned "harvest home" Halloween (apple-bobbing, scarecrows, etc.) and also an old-fashioned seance theme, which both made use of some ghostly elements. The seance really lent itself: it was very candelabra and black drapey, and we included some of the ghost figures out of Martha Stewart, using mannequin heads and cheesecloth. They seemed to fit right in.

Now that I think about it, though, it might be interesting some year to try something really more focused: like, just ghosts everywhere!  Since I do tend to be pretty mix-n-match. A ghost conference, or a hotel for ghosts, or something silly. All shadows of their former selves.

Maybe next year!


----------



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for all of the ideas and responses! I sent out the invitations last week and RSVPs are starting to roll in. Basically I'm just making a bunch of fall soups, cornbread, candy apples, etc and decorating with a ghost theme in mind. I decided to do a pumpkin carving party so my friends can bring their kids along. It will be one of our more low key parties, but I am kind of looking forward to it after our big one last year.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Skull and Book Press said:


> I think they could be combined easily enough. I've done an old-fashioned "harvest home" Halloween (apple-bobbing, scarecrows, etc.) and also an old-fashioned seance theme, which both made use of some ghostly elements...



I agree, it will be easy to combine the two. Keep an old fashioned feel with some ghosts in the decor. 
I think it's a great idea, I might have to do a party like this myself!

Here are a few ideas:


----------

